# ROLLED AND DESTROYED



## gtrbluespec (Jan 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS THIS IS POSSIBLY THE LAST TIME I POST AND IAM SAD TO ANNOUNCE THAT MY 2005 SPEC V IS RIP .......ROLLED IT 2 TIMES AND NOTHING LEFT OF THE CAR......HAVE STOCK RIMS IF ANYONE WANTS THEM PM ME OR RESPOND HERE .....WILL TRY TO CHECK IN REGULARLY........BTW ASKING $200


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your Spec. Atleast you're OK... 
Btw, were you racing it?


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

gtrbluespec said:


> WHATS UP GUYS THIS IS POSSIBLY THE LAST TIME I POST AND IAM SAD TO ANNOUNCE THAT MY 2005 SPEC V IS RIP .......ROLLED IT 2 TIMES AND NOTHING LEFT OF THE CAR......HAVE STOCK RIMS IF ANYONE WANTS THEM PM ME OR RESPOND HERE .....WILL TRY TO CHECK IN REGULARLY........BTW ASKING $200


At least the crash rating is pretty good on the 05 Sentra's!


----------



## gtrbluespec (Jan 6, 2007)

metro273 said:


> Sorry to hear about your Spec. Atleast you're OK...
> Btw, were you racing it?



NO i was not racing it...........went too fast on back road and ended up in the woods.....yeah it amazing iam ok and i had 2 passengers and they're ok too......miss the car but got a SRT 4 now....so its all good


----------



## gtrbluespec (Jan 6, 2007)

enimem50187 said:


> At least the crash rating is pretty good on the 05 Sentra's!




The car is amazingly strong and it flipped head over 2 times and we were still ok.......had all the windows and sunroof open so i think that saved us from any cuts and the rest was all due to the cars AMAZING crash test rating.......loved it but i wasnt gonna get another one........BAD LUCK OF A SORT


----------



## Erix05_SentraSER (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn dude ,Sry to hear that . Never rolled any of my cars yet , thank goodness . I too noticed some Bad luck with my 05 Sentra SER ... soo many people almost hit my car . Or already have hit my car its amazing ,, Never once did someone hit me in the old escort or 91 nissan .. Shakes head .. New cars are jynxed I tell ya ...
ENjoy the SRt4 backfires lol
Erix


----------



## waingro909 (Oct 24, 2007)

My car has been hit so many times it's been nicknamed the PINIATA
BTW lets see some pics of the destruction!


----------



## JerseySentra (Apr 16, 2008)

im interested can you send pics?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

this is 6 months old and he hasn't been on since. might want to PM him instead.


----------

